# Prposed sale of 1 billion capital bank of ireland



## dewdrop (9 Jan 2013)

Could some kind person explain the significance of this transaction and will it affect the price of Bank of Ireland stock?


----------



## leroy67 (9 Jan 2013)

Reduces the states exposure to the Bank by 1 billion, They made a profit of 10 million on the sale, As these bonds pay 10% per annum will be interesting to see whether the state gets their cut from June 2012 to January 2013. In my opinion won't make a huge difference to the share price. What it does do is give an even greener light to BOI and Mr Boucher to pillage the banks customers, interest rate rises shortly anyone? and Minister Noonan's response will be oh dear my hands are tied


----------



## RichInSpirit (9 Jan 2013)

Can I ask a question. ? 
Is the state after receiving 1 years interest already on these bonds. ?


----------

